# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  برنامج عائلي مصغر لزيارة عمان

## احساس المطر

إخواني وأخواتي
حبايبي
هذا برنامج عائلي مصغر لزيارة مدينة عمان بالإضافة إلى بعض الأماكن القريبة منها من مدن واماكن ترفيه وتسلية 
ومثل ما يقال برنامج محفوف ومبسط وممكن يناسب الكثير من العوائل
.. البرنامج .. 

(( اليوم الأول ))
بعد الوصول لعمان والذهاب إلى السكن المعد والذي يفترض انكم حاجزينه قبل وصولكم وبعد الراحة من تعب المشوار
وعلى إفتراض ان الوقت الآن العصر او حتى ممكن ان يكون الوقت قبل الظهر فالأجواء جميلة حتى في هذا الوقت
الأفضل الذهاب لزيارة الأماكن الأثرية الموجودة بعمان والقريبة منها مثل
المدرج الروماني .. جبل القلعة .. البلدة القديمة 
ومن ثما العودة إلى السكن لأن الوقت يمضي سريعا وقد جاء وقت وجبة العشاء وعندها لابد من الذهاب لأحد المطاعم الفخمة 
وصراحة ما يميز عمان هو انها تمتلك مجموعة مطاعم على مستوى عالي وراقي وكل واحد احلى من الآخر
وعلى طاري المطاعم والأكل هناك من يقول 
ان من يزور الأردن ولم يأكل منسف كأنه لم يزورها
وكأن المنسف قد اشتهر وارتبط اسمه بالأردن واهله الطيبين
وفعلا من زار عمان وما اكل منسف اعتبره خسران 
واكثر بل يمكن كل مطاعم عمان تجد عندهم منسف ولكن يظل منسف البيت افضل واطعم من اي مطعم
وافضل من يعمل المنسف هم اهل الكرك ومشان هيك يقولك افضل انواع الجميد هو الجميد الكركي  
وبالتالي فإن المنسف الكركي هو ألذ واطيب من غيره وهذا من خلال تجربة طويلة مع المنسف
ولكن افضل مطعم يعمل منسف هو مطعم القدس بالبلد 
وبما ان هذا هو يومك الأول انصحك بزيارة هذا المطعم الجميل حيث توجد فيه جلسات رائعة ومميزة
سواء كانت صيفية او شتوية وهو 
مطعم ريم البوادي
بعدها العودة للسكن ويكون يومكم الأول قد إنتهى

(( اليوم الثاني )) 
وعندما تشرق الشمس معلنة بداية يوم جديد يكون يومك الثاني قد بدأ وهو يوم حافل بالمشاوير والتمشية والتسوق والمتعة
فبعد تناول الفطور بالسكن او في مطعم وانا انصحكم في هذا المطعم وهو
الترويقة بالشميساني
صحيح انه غالي بس اكلة طيب وزاكي
وبعد هذا الإفطار الشهي تتوجه مباشرة للذهاب إلى جرش ( وما ادراك ما جرش )
حيث التاريخ القديم والماضي العريق والآثار الباقية وفوق هذا كله الأجواء الجميلة والهواء النقي
وهناك تقوم بزيارة الآثار الرومانية وتشاهد ما خلده الرومان من اعمدة ومدرجات ومسارح 
بعدها بإمكانكم العودة او الأفضل هو تناول الغداء بجرش وتحديدا في احد مطاعمها الجميلة وهو
جرش زمان 
او بوابة جرش
وحتى يتم إستغلال الوقت لأنه يمضي سريعا تتوجهون مباشرة إلى 
عمّان ويفز 
الحديقة المائية وموقعها على طريق المطار
مكان جميل ومليء بالترفيه وخاصة لمن لديه اطفال يحبون السباحة 
ويمكن تمضية وقت الظهر في هذه الحديقة الممتعة والغداء فيها
وبعدها العودة إلى السكن للراحة ومن ثما الخروج لتمضية بعض الوقت في احد الأسواق وافضل شيء هو
مكة مول
حيت كبر المساحة وتنوع المحلات وكثرتها ووجود الماركات العالمية يجعلكم ويجبركم الذهاب لهذا السوق
وايضا يوجد في هذا السوق صالة ترفيه للأطفال ومطاعم وصالة سينما
يعني ممكن العائلة تقضي باقي اليوم كله في هذا السوق او الذهاب لسوق مجاور له وهو ستي مول
وبالنسبة لي افضل ان تكون وجبة الغداء والعشاء في مطعم مستقل وليس بالسوق
وربما هذا يكون رأي الكثيرين وخاصة الآباء الذين يملون من طول المكوث والجلوس بالسوق 
لذلك اقترح عليكم عدم الأكل في هذا السوق وإختيار مطعم للعشاء وتمضية وقت افضل واحلى 
ودعوني اختار لكم مطعم على طريق المطار وهو
مطعم التلال السبعة 
مطعم جميل واكله لذيذ
او اذا لم يعجبكم المكان هناك مطاعم اخرى على نفس الطريق مثل
قصر الصنوبر او قرية النخيل او البيادر
وصراحة كل مطعم احلى من الآخر
وبعد هاليوم الحافل والمليء بمتعة مشاهدة عمان والتعرف عليها اكثر 
اعتقد انكم الآن لن تشاهدوا إلا شيئا واحدا وهو الفراش وخاصة لمن تعود على القيلولة فترى رأسه يتشقلب وكأنه يتدحرج امامه 
وبهذا يكون يومكم الثاني قد إنتهى على خير وسلام 

(( اليوم الثالث ))
بعد ان تكونوا قد انتهيتوا من وجبة الفطور الضرورية واللي للأسف الكثير لا يعلم عن مدى قيمتها واهميتها للجسم
نذهب ونتوجه إلى مدينة ليست بعيدة عن عمان وهي عجلون
مدينة مرتفعة ومليئة بالأماكن الأثرية والجمالية الرائعة واشهر ما فيها
قلعة عجلون
وكذلك الغابات الموجودة بعجلون وتمضية بعض الوقت والتمشية فيها
بعدها تأتي وجبة الغداء في احد مطاعم عجلون وهو
مطعم بونيتا الجميل
وبعدها العودة للسكن للراحة والقيلولة وهالمرة راح اخليكم تقيلون 
بعد العصر ولمحبي الألعاب والترفيه وخاصة من معه اطفال يحبون ذلك نتوجه إلى مكان مرتفع وبارد 
لذلك انبهكم وخاصة من معه اطفال رضع وصغار ان يحسبوا حسابهم بأخذ ملابس شتوية لهم
المنطقة هي الجبيهة ومن لا يعرفها فهي منطقة جدا باردة بالليل بسبب إرتفاعها وفيها توجد
ملاهي الجبيهة
ويمكن تمضية باقي النهار بهذه الملاهي المسلية وبعدها إختيار مكان للعشاء 
وهنا اقترح عليكم تتغير نظام العشاء والقصد هو تتغير نوع المطاعم والأكل 
وإختيار مطعم عراقي لكي تتذوقوا الأكل العراقي وإختيار احدى الأكلات العراقية اللذيذة 
وصراحة انا من المحبين والمعجبين والمتذوقين للمطبخ العراقي المليء بالأكلات الحلوة والنادرة
اووووووووه على صحن مسقوف وبعده إستكانة جاي عراقية مخدرة تنسيك بعض الهموم 
وبحكم وجود الكثير من الإخوة العراقيين في عمان بسبب الحرب وغيرها والله يرجعهم لبلادهم سالمين ويكشف الغمة عنهم 
انتشرت الكثير من المطاعم العراقية
ويمكن إختيار احد المطاعم العراقية او من مطاعم عمان الراقية الأخرى مثل
طواحين الهواء .. جبري .. السروات 
وبعدها العودة للسكن 

(( اليوم الرابع ))
وكالعادة بعد الإفطار الذهاب إلى وسط البلد 
المشهور بأسواقه المتنوعة وكل ما تحتاجه الأسرة وبإسعار معقولة ومقبولة
وعلى وقت الظهر العودة إلى مركز المدينة
وعندها يكون قد حان وقت الغداء
وهنا أقترح عليكم لا ليس إقتراح 
بل اعتبروه امر إلزامي وإجباري وعليكم تنفيذه دون تردد او تأخير وهو الذهاب إلى هذا المطعم 
مطعم قصر الغابة
ويمكن الكثير لا يعرفه او ربما مر عليه واكل عنده ولكن لم تمر عليه او لم يعلم بهذه الأكلة اللذيذة وهي
قدرة خليلية 
اكلة عادية مثل الكبسة السعودية ولكن ما يميزها هو انها تطبخ بالفخار وهذا يعطي لها نكهة وطعم ما هو موجود لا بالطناجر ولا بقدور الضغط
وعندما تصلون إلى هذا المطعم عليكم بجلسات الدور الثاني 
جلسات عربية ومريحة وجميلة وفيها نوع من التراث الأردني
وبعدها اطلبوا القدرة الخليلية مع كم صحن خيار باللبن وشوية بصل 
وإبدأوا بس لا تنسوا حاجتين 
سموا بالله وادعوا لي 
بعد هالأكلة الدسمة مؤكد ان الواحد بدأ يترنح ويدور على الفراش عندها لابد من الذهاب للسكن والراحة بعد مشوار البلد وهالقدرة الخليلية
بعد العصر يمكنكم الذهاب إلى منتزه عمان القومي فهناك الطبيعة الجميلة واشجار الصنوبر والهواء العليل
وبعدها العودة للسكن
ولمحبي جلسات المقاهي والكوفي شوب
يمكن تمضية بقية اليوم بمقاهي الشميساني او مقاهي الصويفية  
واللي في الصويفية افضل بسبب ان السيارات لا تدخل وتمر من امام المقاهي وبالتالي إزعاج السيارات يكون اقل 
وكذلك يمكن ان تكون وجبة العشاء في نفس المكان لوجود بعض المطاعم المتنوعة
ومن ثما العودة للسكن

(( اليوم الخامس ))
في هذا اليوم راح اخليكم تنامون للظهر بس 
لأن اليوم راح يكون فيه شوية ترفيه ومشاوير وتعب
بعد الغداء سواء بالسكن او بمطعم
وان عجبتكم الأكلة التي ذكرتها لكم بمطعم قصر الغابة بإمكانكم ان تطلبوها منهم فعند المطعم خدمة توصيل الطلبات
واذا طلبتوا اكلة القدرة يجيبونها لكم بالفخار 
المهم بعد الغداء نذهب إلى القرية العالمية وهي على طريق المطار
وبعدها إلى نادي الجواد العربي حيث يمكنكم الركوب على الخيل وإركاب اطفالكم 
وبعدها نتوجه إلى نادي السيارات الملكي
والرجوع إلى عمان وبدل ان تذهبوا للسكن الأفضل الذهاب إلى 
لونا بارك في جبل الحسين فيها ألعاب وترفيه جميل وتمضية وقت ممتع
ويوجد في عمان بعض عروض السيرك وتجدونها على طريق الجامعة الأردنية وغيرها
وانت في عمان لابد ان تحلي واذا ما حليت ترى بزعل واذا زعلت يا ويلك 
والحلا في عمان طعمه غير 
وافضل وقت للحلا هو بعد المغرب بشوي 
يعني بعد الغداء بكم ساعة وقبل وجبة العشاء بوقت لأن الحلا لوحده وجبة كاملة
وفيه اماكن كثيرة ممكن تجلسون وتحلون فيها مثل
زلاطيمو .. جبري .. عطا علي 
لكن افضل مكان هو 
حلويات حبيبة 
اووووووووووووووووووه
على كنافة نابلسية ناعمة مع شوية قطر 
صدقني ومثل ما يقولون تضرب اللي بجنبك بقس عشانها 
وعندهم جلسات جميلة بالهواء الطلق 
واذا جيتهم اجلس واطلب كنافة ناعمة 
ولا تنسى حاجتين
تجيب لي معك صحن كنافة ناعمة 
وتدعي لي
ويمكن تغيير نوعية الأكل في وجبة العشاء بالذهاب إلى مطعم عربي يقدم المعجنات او السندوتشات اللذيذة مثل
سناك او المنتخب للعصير وغيره
وبعدها العودة للسكن

(( اليوم السادس ))
وكذلك اليوم راح اسمح لكم بالتمتع بنومة هادئة وممتعة ومن غير إزعاج 
بعد وجبة الغداء اذا اردتم التبضع ان تذهبوا إلى السيفوي او كارفور
وبعد العصر الذهاب لحدائق الحسين فهناك تجدون شيء من الترفيه والتسلية وكذلك المرور على متحف الأطفال
وبعدها يمكنكم التمشية في عمان واخذ جولة سريعة او جلسات المقاهي
او الذهاب إلى بعض الأسواق والمولات الجديدة مثل
مجدي مول .. عبدون مول .. الإستقلال مول 

(( اليوم السابع ))
انا وبحكم اني مدرس رسم ( تربية فنية ) ومتعود على هذي الكلمة 
صراحة تذكرتها وقلت لازم اكتبها بهالبرنامج وهي كلمة 
( حر )
وطبعا سالفة وقصة هالكلمة هي اني لما اكون بالمدرسة وادخل على طلابي عشان اعطيهم الحصة ... إمحق حصة ... 
واول ما ادخل يسألوني استاذ وش نرسم اليوم 
عاد انا من الطفش والزهق 
اقولهم اليوم درسنا ( حر ) يعني كل واحد يرسم على كيفه يعني حرية 
.. وما فيه احلى واجمل من الحرية ..
حتى ان الطلاب تعودوا على هالسالفة وصرت من يوم ادخل عليهم يتقامزون ويقولون استاذ اليوم درسنا 
( حر ) 
عاد اقولهم ياله حر .. حر مكيفكم
إيييييييييييييييوه
شكلنا طلعنا عن الموضوع 
اجل ما دام السافة كذا 
فاصل ونواصل
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تصدقون انا ما عندي فواصل ولا تحسبوني مثل بعض القنوات اللي عايشة على هالفواصل 
وما راح اقولكم هالقنوات لأنها معروفة 
واللي بثها اليومي نصه إعلانات وتلاقونهم مثلا يعرضون مسلسل مدته ساعة إلا ربع فيه نص ساعة إعلانات 
ايوه نرجع لموضوعنا
طييييييييييييييييييييب
حنا وين وصلنا 
اقووووووووووووووووووولكم
هذا شكله راح يكون آخر يوم بالبرنامج لذلك راح اخليه مثل درس طلابي يعني
( حر ) 
بالعربي حرية
وبالعامي مكيفكم
وبالشامي وين ما بدكم
وبالمصري وين مانتم عاوزين
وبالفارسي موارم بتوه .. إيه هين .. 
وبالأردني .. وإلا بلاش خلوكم لا رحتوا هناك تعرفونها 
المهم وش لكم بالطويلة 
هاليوم راح نخليه حر يعني
ممكن البعض باقي عليه اشياء ما خلصها او اغراض ممكن اليوم يشتريها
لكن اللي مخلص اموره ولا عنده شيء اقدم له واعرض عليه بعض الأماكن اللي ممكن ان يذهب لها بصحبة العائلة
- قرية كان زمان وهي عبارة عن بيت أردني قديم وتقليدي وفيه بعض الدكاكين وكذلك مطعم
- في منطقة اللويبدة (عمان القديمة) هناك سوق قديم ومميز ولا يبيع سوى المنتجات الشعبية الأردنية والتحف التذكارية
- ( جنقل بنقل ) لألعاب الأطفال وهي موجودة بالصويفية
-الخروج من عمان والذهاب لبعض القرى القريبة منها مثل مرج الحمام وغيرها
- بالإضافة إلى مهرجان الأردن المليء بالفعاليات والأسواق الشعبية والحفلات 
ومؤكد ان هناك اماكن اخرى مثل انه يطلع على طريق المطار ويسهر هناك مع العائلة ويمكن حتى اخذ عدة من منقل وفحم للشوي 
حبايبي
هذا برنامج مصغر ومختصر وقد كتبته قبل قليل وعلى السريع والسبب انني لاحظت بعض الأعضاء الحلوين والعضوات الكريمات 
يطلبون برامج مصغرة ومحفوفة على الرغم من انه يوجد في هذه البوابة مواضيع وبرامج ولكن يظهر لي ان البعض لم تعجبه او ربما راءها طويلة 
وكما قلت هو برنامج مصغر وبإمكانكم التعديل والحذف منه ما يوافق هواكم ويمشي مع مزاجكم
وان شاء الله يعجبكم وينال إستحسانكم
واتمنى لجميع المسافرين رحلة سعيدة وممتعة وموفقة
ودمتم

----------


## ابو عوده

برنامج جميل

----------

